
Building an engineering team in Singapore - ValentineC
http://googleasiapacific.blogspot.com/2016/02/building-engineering-team-in-singapore.html
======
outside1234
The only thing Singapore has in common with India, Indonesia and the
Philippines is that it is relatively close to them.

Why not do the development in India or the Philippines? Both of them have
decent to great workforces.

~~~
dharma1
Singapore is the de facto base to South East Asia. It's also a great place to
do business, a clear legal framework and tax regime, very multi cultural, has
a government that understands and supports technology and is a great place to
live and work for talent from everywhere in the world.

~~~
eric-hu
I can't emphasize the legal framework enough. I'm currently in Thailand and
the laws here are like sewage cologne for startups.

One Thai investor perceives China and India as poor markets to enter. They're
big enough to stand on their own. Don't bother making software for that
market, they have enough minds and startups there. (His perspective)

The Philippines is less developed than Thailand. I talked to a startup there
and learned that something like 90% of their citizens don't have bank
accounts. They send money across the country via cash deposits at 7-eleven.

The story I'm told is that Thailand is up and coming after Singapore for
startups, since Singapore is so expensive. Having been here for a while, I
have my doubts, but I'm still observing.

